
Show HN: Enforce-Git-message, A way to enforce conventional Git commit messages - el_programmador
https://github.com/prahladyeri/enforce-git-message
======
kieckerjan
Nice idea, but I think it is very confusing to respond with an exception when
a user's commit fails to comply. The function of your module is to judge the
user's commit message. Both acceptance and rejection are expected behaviour.
Neither should look as if your program just crashed.

